# Newbie here...



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi! i'm Gabe

Just got my first tank! It's a 10 gallon, got in on craigslist for 20 bucks; tank, stand, light, gravel, filter, and some food.

My dad has had a few tanks, he has a 30 gal right now with some oscars and a huge placo. i used his ammonia and chlorine stabilizers and stuff. i've had my tank running for 3 days now... looks good so far...

My friend that is really into fishes told me to get some cheap guppies to start the tank, then once it's good to go then get the fish i want. this friend of mine works at a local pet store and hooked it up with some guppies, i put them in last night. I also bought some ornaments, fake plants, and a bubbler for my tank.

All seems good. 
Just wanted to introduce myself...
:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good work. Have Fun!


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

My tank:


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the hobby!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the board and to a great hobby.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good Work. One thing to be carful of. Being by a window will cause algae to grow.


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!
I really like that ornament in your tank.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard! You're getting into a great hobby! Wish you the best with your tank... and make yourself at home here on the forum!


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

I got my water checked after 6 days with the little guppies. They said my water was perfect. 

So i decided to get a couple more fish.
a cory catfish, pepper colored
and an albino bristlenose placo

I really wanted a placo, but most will outgrow a 10 gallon very quickly. So, i found the bristlenose, they get about 5 inches big max. and as they age their bristles look really cool. 
and the cory is just to clean up the tank...


----------



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

welcome


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

My tank has been doing really good.

now i want to get some cool fish in there. i have fed 2 of the guppies to my dad's big cichlids to make room for some fish i want. (i bought some feeder guppies to start the tank). but i dont know what fish to put in there. any ideas? it's only a 10 gallon.

my albino bristlenose pleco is doing good. i can't wait until it gets bigger, it's very small right now.


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

I am thinking of adding some blind cave fish. they seem like a really cool fish. 

Profile - Blind Cave Fish (Astyanax fasciatus mexicanus)


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I would wait a little longer for your tank to fully cycle. It usually takes 2-3 weeks minimum. Don't add too many fish just yet....be patient.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Blind cave fish need to be in a very dimmly lit tank....Why do you think they are blind, they live in caves, where no or very little light get to them. I read a few articles on these fish and most experts agree that these fish should be kept in there own tank that is design and dimmly lit, brite lighting will put them under constant stress. Whith other fish they can't see them and are easily picked on adding more stress. I have seen tanks that are designed like caves and with these fish in them, and only lit by lunar lights. the effect is outstanding.


You tank looks very clear and it seems your doing a great job keep up the work. One question what is the big white block?


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

My tank has been getting a little bit foggy last week. It went away and then came back, and is now a little less foggy than it was yesterday... The fish are acting normal, none have died.

Is this my tank "cycling"?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Did you do a WC lately...... Sometimes not sure why but when you do a WC the water will get cloudy for a day or two. I noticed thta for me it happens when I miss a WC (because of life, and work) that when I get cloudy water. In a couple of days it back to normal.


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

my tank has been getting foggy again and again. has also developed a foul smell, you smell it when entering the room. I notice lots of debris in the tank. the stuff in the tank is some white slimey stuff... i really dont know how to describe that stuff, i guess you can say it looks like "dust bunnies"... it's all over the gravel and forming on my fake plants...

help please?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Are you gravel vacuming when your doing a 20 % weekly water change.... Also you maybe over feeding........sound like you have mold and rotting stuff in the tank. your tank should not have any smell to it.....or just a light oder that you have to put you nose in the tank to smell.

Can you post your water peram.s


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

I am not vacuuming the gravel during the water changes. i only feed the fish once a day, and very little since they're only guppies. it was smelling kinda bad yesterday. 
I did about a 20% water change. added some "Tetra Easy Balance" this time. now the water is cloudy and doesnt really smell so much. 

...what is/are "water peram.s"??


----------



## Big J (Dec 24, 2008)

Im new to the forum but it sounds like you have some good help if you need it.I have no idea what that is.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Water perams are the complete list of your water testing.... Ph Nitrate nitrites amm. ect


----------



## motoracergabe (Dec 3, 2008)

ok, well I got my water tested a few days ago. ammonia was a little high, nitrates and nitrites were both very high (sorry, i dont remember the exact numbers...) . i have been changing the water, about a gallon every couple days. just did my third today. I added "Cycle" to my tank and will add more every week as it says. the water is WAY clearer, almost looks perfect. the fish look healthy and it doesn't smell.

I will test my water in a week or so, hopefully all is fine, i'll post up the results when i test


----------

